# [diaporama] un ptit F11 et ca se lance ??? (résolu)

## loopx

Bonsoir, 

Voilà, je vous envoye ce message parce que j'ai un peu les boules, et que j'ai un peu bu aussi   :Laughing:   (faut avouer). Mon frère (que j'ai forcé à utiliser gentoo) vient de voir Windows Vista (sur le new portable de ma mère)... Il est tout content de voir que c'est tout simple et dégouté de voir que chez lui, y a pas moyen!

Donc en fait, on est TOUS sous KDE 3.5       Je suis assez frustré de constater que sous XP (et certainement vista), un simple "F11" permet de lancer un diaporama de TOUT les fichiers se trouvant dans le répertoire... Cela n'a pas l'air d'exister dans KDE... Est-ce que je me trompe ? Est-ce que cette fonction "primordial" existera t'elle ENFIN dans KDE4 ?????? C'est pourtant tellement BETE comme .... technique? simplicité? fonctionnalité?  Je comprend pas que l'on ne développe pas un truc aussi simple. J'espère grandement que cette option "user friendly" sera présente dans KDE4, mais vu que je suis pas trop informé dessus, je me réfère à vous   :Rolling Eyes: 

Au sinon, pourrais-je utiliser un autre programme (non kde) qui permet, après ouverture d'une image ... (tel "ouvrir une image avec appercu dans windows XP) de lancer un diaporama de TOUTE image dans le meme répertoire que l'image précédament ouverte ?

----------

## YetiBarBar

Perso, j'utilise kuickshow (qui fait parti de kde-base) mais je lui trouve quelques défauts. Pour lancer un diaporama, je dois lancer kuickshow puis lancer le diaporama avec F2 (après une configuration correcte).

Par contre, impossible de lancer le diaporama si j'ouvre ma première image avec kuickshow ...

----------

## Magic Banana

Je suis sous Gnome. À la fois Eye Of Gnome (eog) et gThumb (qui est un peu plus lourd toutefois) font cela...

Rien ne t'empêche d'utiliser ces logiciels avec KDE... mais je suppose qu'il doit y avoir aussi des logiciel KDE faisant cela.

----------

## loopx

Ahhh merci beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup, kuickshow à l'air pas mal  :Smile: 

Maintenant, il est vrai que quand on ouvre une image, impossible de lancer un diapo directement.. Il faut d'abord ouvrir kuickshow, se placer dans le rep et puis, lancer le diapo (quelques réglage pour par ex: agrandir l'image à la taille de l'écran). Je suis presque satisfait  :Smile:    mais pas encore ...

EDIT: Ok, voilà ce que je pense de kuickshow après utilisation... Il est simple et très pratique, cependant, il y a 3 points qui sont pour moi important et qui sont absant:

- récursivité (permettre d'afficher les images des sous répertoires... très important!)

- un ptit effet de fondu ou autre lors du changement des images

- lancement à partir de konqueror de manière SIMPLE (pas devoir ouvrir kuickshow, puis entrer dans le rep, puis faire F2).

Enfin, cela me convient; j'utilisais kview qui est horriblement pourrade (faut l'avouer), kuickshow est bien sympa quand meme. 

Jvais dire ca à mon frèro demain, bien qu'il soit pas aussi beau que vista, il ne RAME pas, et .. c'est déjà ca ^^

Fin, si vous avez mieux à proposer, n'hésiter pas   :Laughing: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Avec eog (respectivement gThumb) tu ouvres une image dans le répertoire et tu tapes F5 (respectivement F11). C'est tout. Rien à régler...

----------

## loopx

Merci super .. uh, magic banane pour l'info 

J'ai donc testé ...

Encore une fois, il est à constater que chaque programme à un plus en comparaison d'un autre... 

Donc, après test, voici mes crities:

- pas de listings des fichiers (fin, c'est pas grave)

- pas de zoom de l'image (je veux qu'une petite image soit agrandie à la taille de l'écran, quitte à voir des pixels, je n'ai pas trouvé cette fonction; enfin elle ne fonctionne pas)

Sinon, c'est aussi un chouette programme, et le tit effet de transition (j'ai pas testé plus) permet d'embelir un peu plus l'affichage. Domage pour le zoom... en gros, suis tjs pas satisfait à cause du zoom   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Là encore le zoom est présent de base dans eog et gThumb. Eog semble tout ajuster à la taille de l'écran par défaut alors que gThumb refuse de faire cet ajustement si l'image est trop petite. Bon je sais, compiler les bibliothèques Gnome, juste pour eog, quand on a un système tout Qt ça fait rager... Passe à Gnome !  :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## loopx

Pour gthumb, j'ai trouvé un listing avec ptit vignette, bien sympatique ... mais c'est quoi ce refu de zoomer sur les images trop tit   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Je testerais l'autre demain  :Wink: 

Tiens, une difficulté en plus: existe t'il un programme qui permet lors du diaporama, de lire des vidéo si il en rencontre ???

----------

## kwenspc

GQview est pas mal aussi (rapide et 10x moins lourd que gthumb). Après côté intégration je sais pas pour kde mais sous thunar (le gestionnaire de fichier de xfce) ça tourne nickel.

----------

## ghoti

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> Pour lancer un diaporama, je dois lancer kuickshow puis lancer le diaporama avec F2 (après une configuration correcte).
> 
> Par contre, impossible de lancer le diaporama si j'ouvre ma première image avec kuickshow ...

 

Si si : lorsque kuickshow est lancé sur la 1ère image, il suffit de taper sur la barre d'espace puis sur F2 pour démarrer le diaporama.

Sinon, sous KDE, il y a aussi Gwenview qui est nettement plus sophistiqué

L'interface possède un bouton "diaporama" mais on peut aussi créer son propre raccourci clavier (au hasard : F11 ?  :Laughing:  )

On peut choisir de jouer ou non les vidéos (plugin netscape nécessaire), y compris dans le diaporama !

En le compilant avec le flag "kipi", on a aussi accès à tout un tas de modules externes, dont un diaporama un peu plus avancé (avec transitions !).

Par contre, pas de récursivité (du moins, je n'ai pas trouvé)

Peut-être un peu lourde (surtout avec les extensions) mais perso, c'est ma visionneuse préférée  :Smile: 

Ah, au fait et à tout hasard : KDE permet de définir les applications lancées par défaut lors d'un click, en fonction du fichier (voir Centre de configuration/Composants de KDE/Associations de fichiers)

----------

## CryoGen

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *YetiBarBar wrote:*   Pour lancer un diaporama, je dois lancer kuickshow puis lancer le diaporama avec F2 (après une configuration correcte).
> 
> Par contre, impossible de lancer le diaporama si j'ouvre ma première image avec kuickshow ... 
> 
> Si si : lorsque kuickshow est lancé sur la 1ère image, il suffit de taper sur la barre d'espace puis sur F2 pour démarrer le diaporama.
> ...

 

Connaissait pas ce GwenView... vais voir ca de plus prêt ^^

----------

## Temet

Hum, pas vraiment la peine de critiquer kuickshow, rien qu'en lisant le son nom, on comprend qu'il s'agit d'un viewer ultra simple.

Perso, un double clic m'ouvre une image dans konqueror et un clic du milieu me l'ouvre dans kuickshow.

Après KDE 4... tu devrais lire le planet, tu peux attendre au moins le 4.1, voir le 4.2 pour avoir quelque chose de potable, soit dans le meilleur des cas une bonne année...

L'avantage c'est qu'avec plasma ton petit truc devrait se torcher en quelques lignes de code.

----------

## loopx

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> GQview est pas mal aussi (rapide et 10x moins lourd que gthumb). Après côté intégration je sais pas pour kde mais sous thunar (le gestionnaire de fichier de xfce) ça tourne nickel.

 

J'ai testé aussi ...

Bon, honetement   :Laughing: 

Il se ressemble tous!!! Ca me fait rire, il se ressemble tous, ont tous plus ou moins les meme capacité ... Jveux dire: y en a pas un qui est supérieur aux autres, difficile de faire le choix. Actuellement, j'opterais pour gthumb qui à un joli effet de fondu et qui permet l'affichage de vignette. Le seul problème c'est que le zoom d'une image plus petite n'est pas permi dans le diaporama!!! Donc, en 2ème, j'opterais pour GQview   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## loopx

Wahhhh   :Shocked: 

Respect pour "Gwenview", faut que j'approndisse tout ca... J'ai juste réussis à mettre le zoom pour les tit images. J'aimerais bien la transition aussi   :Laughing: 

Bon sérieux, je retire ce que j'ai dis précédement   :Razz: 

 :Shocked: 

EDIT: il est cool ce programme... Question: il n'y a pas moyen d'activer la transition avec le bouton "diaporama" dans la barre d'outil ??? Parce que la, je dois aller par le menu ... c'est un diaporama différent, c'est bizard

EDIT2: domage quand meme qu'on peut pas avoir le bouton "diaporama" dans konqueror ...

EDIT3: tiens, il y a showimg aussi pour KDE ...

----------

## loopx

(d'avance, désolé pour le post count, il ne sert qu'a faire remonté le post ...)

Donc, j'ai testé Gwenview et Showimg ...

Alors voilà, j'ai fais mon choix. Je boude Gwenview! Oui madame!   :Laughing: 

Exemple: mon frère et sa gentoo ... possède un répertoire de 500 images ...  Je veux utiliser le mode "diaporama avancé" qui utilise l'opengl pour faire des transitions d'image ... Or: à l'ouverture de l'image, il y a perte de temps (pareil dans ShowImg...) par scan du répertoire. Ok, pas de problème. Je vais dans module externe et lance le diaporama avancé! Paf, 2 minutes d'attente (pour GwenView)!!! Une fois la fenetre de config du diaporama affichée, je click sur start et PAF ENCORE ATTENDRE 2 MIN !!! Non sérieux, ca me gonfle, c'est domage parce qu'il y avait des options très intéressante. Pourquoi tant de lenteur, surtout avec un module qui est utilisé dans ShowImg à vitesse totalement pas égale!

Test avec un rep de 500 images:

--------------------------------------

Gwenview: ouverture (quelques secondes) + option diaporama avancé (2 min) + lancement diaporama (2 min) = +4 minutes!!!

ShowImg: ouverture (quelques secondes) + option diaporama avancé (3 sec) + lancement diaporama (3 secondes) = -d'une minute!   :Smile: 

Donc voilà, au final, j'ai opté pour ShowImg (que personne n'a mentionné d'ailleur...) qui est le plus rapide. De plus, il permet de selectionner plusieurs répertoires pour un meme diaporama (ce qui n'est pas une option à exclure!). Il n'y a qu'un diaporama disponible (et pas 2 comme dans gwenview... je le rappel pour ceux que ca intéresse: dans gwenview, il y a 1 diapo pas beau qui est ultra rapide, le super beau est ultra lent à lancer donc, passer à ShowImg ^^).

En tout cas, merci pour les conseils, je suis tombé sur ShowImg grace à une recherche sur Gwenview   :Laughing: 

Note: ShowImg s'intègre très bien à KDE... Domage encore une fois que aucune application testé ne propose un diaporama directement dans konquror ...

----------

## ghoti

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Paf, 2 minutes d'attente (pour GwenView)!!! Une fois la fenetre de config du diaporama affichée, je click sur start et PAF ENCORE ATTENDRE 2 MIN !!! 

 

En effet, c'est curieux cette lenteur   :Sad: 

Mais perso, je ne l'observe que lors du lancement de la fenêtre de config. Par contre, le click sur start démarre l'affichage de manière pratiquement instantanée.   :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> Donc voilà, au final, j'ai opté pour ShowImg (que personne n'a mentionné d'ailleur...) qui est le plus rapide. De plus, il permet de selectionner plusieurs répertoires pour un meme diaporama (ce qui n'est pas une option à exclure!). 

 

C'est vrai que son évolution me surprend agréablement par rapport aux premières versions !

 *Quote:*   

> Il n'y a qu'un diaporama disponible (et pas 2 comme dans gwenview... je le rappel pour ceux que ca intéresse: dans gwenview, il y a 1 diapo pas beau qui est ultra rapide, le super beau est ultra lent à lancer donc, passer à ShowImg ^^).

 

Ben si, il y en a bel et bien deux dans showimg : un dans le menu "affichage" (encore moins beau et nettement plus lent que celui de gwenview) et l'autre, le module kipi "diaporama avancé" dans le menu outils.

Je confirme qu'il se lance instantanément, au contraire de son implémentation dans gwenview !

A propos des modules kipi : dommage qu'il n'y ait pas moyen de les lancer par un raccourci direct (ni dans gwenview, ni dans showimg d'ailleurs...)

----------

## loopx

Oui, en effet, les 2 diaporamas existent dans ShowImg   :Laughing:   faut juste ajouter le bouton lol ^^

Enfin, espérons que la version >1.0 apportera autant d'agréable suprise que les nouvelles que tu ne connaissais pas   :Cool: 

----------

